# Another 911 Call about a cat



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My local news had another person who called 911 about the cat blocking their from the bedroom. 4 officers weren't busy and responded to the call. They said a stray aggravated it. What disturbed me was that they had the cat for 14 years and were going off to the vet to "make a difficult decision." Huh! I sure hope the vet suggests something other than what the news suggested on TV.

//http://www.10news.com/news/cat-gets-into-standoff-with-chula-vista-police

Can you ever picture your cat being able to corner you in a bedroom? There was nothing in the bedroom to put in front of them to shoo the cat off?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh For Pete's Sake!! Guess they wanted their 10-15 minutes of "fame"!!


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

The first one was here in Oregon, think this is the 3rd case of a scary kitty this year 
There is supposed to be an episode on My Cat From **** of the one in Portland, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Oops, sorry. Didn't know that would be filtered.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree, they are looking for their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I just don't get it. I wonder how these cats are being treated by their owners ...my cats would never do this!!! They are happy loving lil furkids. They love seeing me, love pets and rubs....perk up when I call their names, love to play. I just don't understand. It actually annoys the cr*p out of me


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

My kitten attacks my legs but I can easily pick him up and put him in a time out. Even with my older one, he would be easy to handle. But my older boy would never do that anyway.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Puccini broke my glasses once!

I ask for it though- I love picking up my cats, whether they like it or not  they get snuggles and kisses. Sometimes Pucc doesn't *feel* like being picked up and will give me a nice swat to the face. I still can't picture my cats cornering me somewhere in a rage though! More like cornering me to take my dinner..


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

Oh wait. There would be one instance where i would call because of my cat. And it will be because he has tripped me and i have broken my neck. My boy loves to walk in front of me as i walk.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali looked at me last night with an expression I didn't care for. She does it again, I'm calling the police and holding her hostage until Jackson Galaxy shows up.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Shelly needs to stop waking me up at 5:30 AM every. single. morning. I can't seem to get her to understand that breakfast is at SIX AM.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Careful Marie, he might bring 'the other woman' with him....

 I guess I've been lucky... whenever MowMow turns mean psycho kitty I just flip him over, tickle his fat pouch, and kiss him all over his face. 

That usually strips the wind right out of his sales.

(incidentally this has worked wonders with Neelix's biting as well. When he gets too spastic and starts getting rough I pin him down and give him "MOMMY KISSES"! When I let him up he has completely forgotten he was attacking me) and of course Book doesn't have a mean bone in his body... if he hissed he'd scare himself.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

When the police came and a neighbor with a broom, they just called the cat and eventually it walked out, relaxed. I do think cats can be scary with claws and teeth but I can't imagine me not being able to figure something out. Now a colony of cats that attacked and I am road kill.


----------

